# Bee Pics!



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Great pics. Now I gotta get a macro lens.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice Sue.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

NICE:applause:


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Sue,

Very nice pics. What's the name of that flower? I see lots of that here too, but haven't identified it yet.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

You got majorly cheated this past weekend. Your first image here should have gotten 1st place in the photo competition. The winning image didn't even show the bee's head. Someone must have just liked the pretty flower. And I thought it was supposed to be a bee picture. Silly me.


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks so much! You never know what makes the judge happy!


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

I looked on Tennessee's website for wildflowers and it says that it is Yellow Crownbeard. The bees absolutely love it!! It is a weed and is invasive so watch where you plant it.


----------

